# Can I put myself through a police academy to make myself a more desirable hire?



## redsox03

If so what, where? Would my GI Bill cover it?


----------



## screamineagle

not in massachusetts.


----------



## Inspector

Not in New Hampshire. I think some had done so in Florida....but I don't know if that is still allowed.


----------



## PearlOnyx

Red,

Come to Florida, where you can put yourself through an academy, and there are almost always jobs. Down here you can get your certification through an academy at a local community college. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## LA Copper

You could come to California and get paid to go through the academy..


----------



## texdep

screamineagle said:


> not in massachusetts.


That may not be completely true. Not too long ago Boston Police Academy would accept self-sponsors to fill up classes.

Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## 4ransom

texdep said:


> That may not be completely true. Not too long ago Boston Police Academy would accept self-sponsors to fill up classes.
> 
> Not sure if that is still the case.


He meant that the GI bill won't cover it in massachuestts.

I know first hand that you can put yourself through an academy because I missed out on getting hired twice mostly because both the people I was up against had put themselves through an academy and I hadn't. Of course they were going to get picked, the town saved money and was able to put them on the road much sooner, saving dept overtime as well. I am not saying this was the only reason, there may have been another reason I didn't get hired. But that one still hurts.

It's a tough thing, I as well as a lot of people would love to put themselves through an academy to help their chances, however there are a lot of risks.

You more than likely have to quit your current job, unless they give you a 6 month leave of absense

You have to fund it yourself, I think it is at least $3000 now

You have to survive 6 months of no income, no health insurance, etc. Tough thing for people with families and responsibility.

There is the chance that you could graduate and not get a job, making the whole experience worthless.

Weigh the risks against the reward and decide if it is the best thing for you. Make sure you have a good background, Or you will put yourself through the thing for nothing If nobody is willing to hire you.


----------



## 1moreftrleo

I thought they just recently did away with self-sponsoring?


----------



## badogg88

I was just looking at a few campus jobs, and they all say that you have to already have the MCJTC. How do you get to the academy if you're not hired and being sponsered?


----------



## extraining guy

badogg88 said:


> I was just looking at a few campus jobs, and they all say that you have to already have the MCJTC. How do you get to the academy if you're not hired and being sponsered?


I have never heard of anyone putting themselves though an academy in Massachusetts. The liability for the academy staff, the State (MCJTC is a State entity), and the venue or PD sponsoring the academy (Plymouth, Reading or Lowell PD), not to mention other cadets and their departments, (injuring the unsponsored cadet in DT for example) would be prohibative. Plus the individual costs to the cadet would be overwhelming.
Pre-academy medical screens, Uniforms, Firearms (Sidearm and Shotgun + Ammunition, extra mags, what type? Sig, Glock,S&W) What if he has no Class A LTC? Those take months to get depending on the licensing agency if they'll even give you one, Defensive Tactics Equipment (OC, batons, duty belts,holsters,red guns,vests, etc.), cruiser for defensive driving (Where would you get that? another liability if another department allows you to "borrow" a cruiser and you get injured in a crash while training). If there is an academy that takes self sponsored cadets then they are risking a huge lawsuit should something happen. Most academy directors I have worked with are afraid of the sponsored cadets sueing them let alone someone with no job, no background check, no insurance (people do sprain angles, tear ligaments, hurt backs, knees, hands, etc Who pays the ER visit?) and all types of opportunities to get injured (real or fabricated). The campus jobs are looking for officers already on a department that has sent them to an academy (FT or reserve). Any ambulance chasing attorney would love a case involving the Commonwealth (MCJTC, Mass State Police) ,multiple municipalities, Academy Staff (who work for individual departments) and other cadets (all working for more departments) talk about deep pockets.


----------



## 1968SS

Lowell takes self-sponsors, however the caveat is a department has to sign off on you liability-wise. If you can form a relationship with a PD, through auxiliary, volunteering, etc. ,you could convince them to at least sign off on you for liability purposes. But you're stuck with the costs of everything, and no pay. About $5000-$6000 for tuition and all equipment with no income. Good luck.


----------

